# My golden Shamus



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Shamus is beautiful!!! Could you tell me where you bought him? He looks somewhat like my Coach. Oh, and welcome.


----------



## TRISTANSMOM (Feb 26, 2007)

I can proudly say that I have met this adorable boy Mr. Shamus:smooch: and you just can't get enough of him. He is a little ham when his mom takes out the camera with his serious pose!! Tristan and Lincoln send their best to their pal in CT!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

He always looks like he's pausing to pose for the camera.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

PeggyK said:


> Shamus is beautiful!!! Could you tell me where you bought him? He looks somewhat like my Coach. Oh, and welcome.


Yes, he's a Lee Gerrish/Jacqueline Wagner pup (Shadowrun Goldens in Killingworth, CT). His father is Nautilus Just A Gigolo so perhaps your pup also has the same sire in his line?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Shamus is Beautiful!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Are you Golden Luck of the Irish?


You 'betcha!! :wavey:


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

He is so gorgeous, Christi. Glad to see you here...I've been here since June, reading mostly...it is a great place.


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

Great pic's...Thanks for posting


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

MySweetPhoebe said:


> He is so gorgeous, Christi. Glad to see you here...I've been here since June, reading mostly...it is a great place.


Hey Guys! :wave: 

Love your avatar! Bo and Phoebe are even more gorgeous in person, or at least Shamus and I think so!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So happy you here, active and posting pictures of handsome Shamus! That pup just looks majestic no matter what pose he chooses.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

There he is!! 
Christi already knows I pick on her, in a fun way, becuase 95% of Shamus' pictures seem to be so serious and he has that concentrated look. Christi just never seems to lets him have a fun side.... LOL You know I am just kidding with you Chrisit. :wavey: 

He looks great as always!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sweet Shamus, he's as handsome as ever Christi.


----------



## jpwalla0208 (Feb 26, 2007)

There's the handsome guy! He's a beaut as always!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

There he is! Glad to see you guys made it over.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

There's our Shamus!!! What a gorgeous boy!!! Downright studlly!!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

So good to see friends here Christi! Shamus is beautiful...always love his pictures!!


----------



## charchan's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

There's that handsome boy!!! So glad to see his pictures again!


----------



## Rusty&Lady'sMommy (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey Christi! I was wondering where you went! By the way, its Golden_Retrievers from CG. Shamus is always getting handsomer by the picture!


I was looking at his pics and my dad comes by and says "Aww look at that Golden!"


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Hi Christi...it's me, Cathy (sashasmom). It's always good to see pictures of Shamus. I was looking at his pedigree to see if he was related to Biscuit (because of the 'Nautilus' in there) and I see that 'Just a Gigilo' and KIMM'S Tucker have the same father...Pebwin XPDNC (Mulder) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am 99.9% sure that I have that correct. Kimm can tell you for sure. So, what would that make Shamus and Tucker?


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Hi Christi...it's me, Cathy (sashasmom). It's always good to see pictures of Shamus. I was looking at his pedigree to see if he was related to Biscuit (because of the 'Nautilus' in there) and I see that 'Just a Gigilo' and KIMM'S Tucker have the same father...Pebwin XPDNC (Mulder) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am 99.9% sure that I have that correct. Kimm can tell you for sure. So, what would that make Shamus and Tucker?


Yes, Shamus's grandfather is Tucker's father. It's true. I don't know if Kim will see this thread but if she does, she'll respond I'm sure. She and I figured it out one night a while back.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Now that is one knockdown gorgeous Golden!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. Shamus is the love of our life, we adore him. I'm glad I have another place to share in my golden obsession!


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Shamus is sooo handsome; and Chaucer says that Shamus's pictures don't even do him justice because you can't see how athletic he is when he wrestles and jumps around.


----------



## glynns1 (Mar 16, 2011)

I accidentally posted (2) messages and wanted to delete this one but didn't know how.


----------



## glynns1 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Mindy - a Lee Gerrish Pup*

I also have a Lee Gerrish pup from Shadowrun Goldens in Killingworth, CT. Her mother is "Sky" and her father is "Stepper". She is a wonderfiul pup.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Great pictures -he's a beauty!


----------



## jdodge (Sep 20, 2019)

glynns1 said:


> *Mindy - a Lee Gerrish Pup*
> 
> I also have a Lee Gerrish pup from Shadowrun Goldens in Killingworth, CT. Her mother is "Sky" and her father is "Stepper". She is a wonderfiul pup.


----------



## jdodge (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi Mindy,

We also had a Lee Gerrish dog named Kobe. His mother was also Sky and his father was Sisco. He was born in December 2006. He was a wonderful, beautiful dog. Sadly, he passed away 11 days ago from chondrosarcoma at 13. We are heartbroken ???.


----------



## Paradox1998 (Oct 14, 2019)

So sorry to hear about Kobe. He was a good looking boy and the pictures of him are great. Again, my condolences.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a handsome boy with the sweetest face. Feeling sadness for you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy.


----------

